# Unknown weed



## MTLKEBEK (May 11, 2021)

First post!

Moving from a condo to a house has slowly made me appreciate my lawn and this year told myself I would perfect it.

I did all the right steps going into fall and spring (Aerated, seeded, fertilized, detached, tenacity, etc.), but once again I have this odd-looking grass/weed growing at the areas that are thin (Near the road and on a sunny corner).

Does anyone know what it is? I thought it was crabgrass, towards the end of the season it completely takes over.

I want to reapply tenacity, but my grass seeds just started to germinate. Can I still apply it? I applied it a few weeks ago as a pre-emergent.

Thank you!


----------

